# It was 365 days ago today



## SpiceUmUp (Apr 25, 2006)

Hi all
It was 365 days ago that my Dr. told me I was on the slippery slope to Diabetes.

He gave me a diet to follow, told me to loose the excess pounds or risk diabetes and go down the same path the took the life of my Father and Grandfather.

That got my attention.

So I took the diet home and to heart and I have followed it closely for a year now.

The results:  I weigh 55 pounds less today than I did on April 25, 2005.

I am a 42 waist, down from a 46
I am 48 Jacket, down from a 54.
I am a 17" neck, down from a 19

Most important: My blood glucose is normal with out the aid of any medication

I feel better
My legs hurt less
My back hurts less
I no longer get dizzy spells
I sleep better
I dress better!

Much of the willpower come from the support I find on this forum

THANKS 

Mark (SpiceUmUp)


----------



## Michelemarie (Apr 25, 2006)

Congratulations!  What an inspiring story!  Way to go!


----------



## purrfectlydevine (Apr 25, 2006)

You are an inspiration for all of us who struggle with weight issues.


----------



## kadesma (Apr 25, 2006)

Fantastic Spiceumup, what a wonderful job you've done. You should be so proud of yourself. You are an insiration to all of us, over weight or not,keep up the good work.

kadesma


----------



## Andy M. (Apr 25, 2006)

Mark:  

Fantastic!!!!  That's a significant accomplishment.  I know how hard it is.


----------



## luvs (Apr 26, 2006)

congratulations! i'm proud of you!


----------



## corazon (Apr 26, 2006)

Well done!  That is an incredible feat!  Keep up the great work!


----------



## licia (Apr 26, 2006)

What an inspiration to many of us.  Dh and I are both having to check our glucose. He is on a pill and mine has just started to rise. I'll have to go back and read your posts for more help.  What a change for you. Funny thing with us, DH doesn't need to lose an ounce but I need to lose about 25 lbs. Hope our story works out like yours. Good work!


----------



## Marishka_20 (Apr 26, 2006)

*Congratulations!*

Way to stick to it, like everyone has been saying your an inspiration to us all. It's amazing what a diet and some excersize can bring us, better health, better moods, better bodies. Keep it up.


----------



## texasgirl (Apr 26, 2006)

You have done a remarkable job, Mark!!
Good for you!! A toast to you for continued success!!!


----------



## CharlieD (Apr 26, 2006)

Wonderful, great job. keep it up.


----------



## mudbug (Apr 26, 2006)

more congratulations here, Mark.  Be proud - you've done a hard thing.


----------



## GB (Apr 26, 2006)

Way to go man! You are an inspiration!


----------



## middie (Apr 26, 2006)

Way to go !!!!! Congratulations !!!


----------



## urmaniac13 (Apr 26, 2006)

Great job Mark!!  You should be really proud of yourself as we all are!!  Thanks for sharing such a feel-good news with us, and for being such an inspiration to all of us!!


----------



## Silver (May 1, 2006)

SpiceUmUp, I just want to say congratulations.  I think your changes are very commendable and you should be very proud.

I recently joined a very active fitness forum myself and have lost about 25 lbs since February - "the right way" (eating right and exercising, no shortcuts here.  Progress is great and I'm glad to see people going through the same thing I am!

Silver

(if anyone wants the link to the fitness forum, you can PM me, I PM'd GB about it and he said it was fine for me to suggest that)


----------



## SizzlininIN (May 1, 2006)

Thats awesome Spice........Congratulations!!!!


----------



## kyles (May 8, 2006)

My partner in crime!!!! What an amazing loss!!!!

You're dedication inspires me!!! I'm 64lbs down, only 40 odd to go now!!!


----------



## SpiceUmUp (May 8, 2006)

Kyles, I am still in awe of you!  Keep it going!  We are there for each other!


----------



## Trip (May 9, 2006)

Outstanding, way to go!!!! Just started my diet yesterday, going weight watchers, without the joining... maybe I'll do as well as you... I hope hope hope....


----------



## kyles (May 10, 2006)

Trip, there are no maybes, you either do it or you don't, hope has nothing to do with to  

If you work your plan, you'll be our next success story


----------



## Claire (May 13, 2006)

Bravo!  Hubby was diagnosed with diabetes about a year ago, and has also done admirably ... lost 25 pounds, and watchese his food.  I was pleased that he didn't need to change what he ate, just when he ate it (I'm already a healthy cook) and taking care of the amounts.  One thing we really found that helped was taking out the 1 cup and 1/2 cup measuring cups and using them as serving utensils to make sure that he gets the right amount of carbs at meal time.  We find it interesting that he eats MORE than he used to at dinner, fewer at lunch and breakfast, and those three scheduled 15 carb snacks (I had a hard time getting him to eat fruit before this reared its ugly head).  When he went for his annual checkup, the doctor said if he hadn't seen the beginning numbers himself, he wouldn't believe he diagnosed diabetes.  So it has its rewards.  We're rooting for you!  Success stories are out there!


----------



## mudbug (May 13, 2006)

Bravo to you too, Claire.  I"m sure hubby wouldn't have done half as well without you there to help!


----------



## SpiceUmUp (May 21, 2006)

My boss always says that Hope is not a stratagy.  Work the plant, stick with the eating plan, get the excersise.  It works, trust me!!


----------

